# Depression/Anxiety and E/M



## MnTwins29 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi:  I can't seem to find anything specific in any coding guidelines concerning when to use the two separate codes for these conditions (311 and 300.00 respectively) and when to use the combined code of 300.4.   I have documenation treating as two separate conditions, but they are tied in the same treatment plan.   This would also affect the MDM in the E/M assignment as if it is one or two chronic conditions.   Any thoughts?


----------



## codingkath (Sep 10, 2012)

We have always used 300.4 for anxiety and depression together. It is called Dysthymic disorder and in the ICD9 book under this listing it states Depression with anxiety or anxiety depression. If the diagnosis was anxiety/depression as far as I know this is the correct code. 300.00 is anxiety unspecified. 311 is depression NOS. As far as the treatment, it sounds like the treatment Was for both together. Hope this helped?

codingkath


----------

